# gonna, gimme



## socrates

Hola a todos!...Yo de nuevo con mis dudas... 
La pregunta de hoy es sobre unas palabras que me parece que son como "abreviaciones" de otras y se usan muchisimo..

Aca van:
*Gonna*....
Ej: "I'm *gonna* buy this shirt" es lo mismo que decir "I'm *going to* buy this shirt" ???

*Gimme*
Ej: "*Gimme* a break!" es lo mismo que decir "*Give me* a break!" ???

Si es asi, quisiera saber si son expresiones que se usan en Estados Unidos solamente o en Inglaterra tambien? y en otros lugares?

_Si tienen otras de estas "palabras" haganmelo saber!_

Saludos!.


----------



## VenusEnvy

socrates said:
			
		

> *Gonna*....
> Ej: "I'm *gonna* buy this shirt" es lo mismo que decir "I'm *going to* buy this shirt" ???


Sí, así es.   



			
				socrates said:
			
		

> *Gimme*
> Ej: "*Gimme* a break!" es lo mismo que decir "*Give me* a break!" ???


Sí, eso también.   



			
				socrates said:
			
		

> Si es asi, quisiera saber si son expresiones que se usan en Estados Unidos solamente o en Inglaterra tambien? y en otros lugares?


Esto, no puede decir. Puedo hablar de parte de EEUU solo, y acá, sí, los decimos.  

Espero que este hilo  te sirva.


----------



## dexterciyo

socrates said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!...Yo de nuevo con mis dudas...
> La pregunta de hoy es sobre unas palabras que me parece que son como "abreviaciones" de otras y se usan muchisimo..
> 
> Aca van:
> *Gonna*....
> Ej: "I'm *gonna* buy this shirt" es lo mismo que decir "I'm *going to* buy this shirt" ???
> 
> *Gimme*
> Ej: "*Gimme* a break!" es lo mismo que decir "*Give me* a break!" ???
> 
> Si es asi, quisiera saber si son expresiones que se usan en Estados Unidos solamente o en Inglaterra tambien? y en otros lugares?
> 
> _Si tienen otras de estas "palabras" haganmelo saber!_
> 
> Saludos!.



Aquí van otras:

Gotta
e.g. : I gotta go  -->  I've got to go

'Em
e.g. : Send all at once or spread 'em out --> Send all at once or spread them out

Lemme
e.g. : Lemme tell you this --> Let me tell you this

Y'all
e.g. : Damn y'all --> Damn ya' all --> Damn you all

  Another one!!

Dunno
e.g. : I dunno what you mean --> I don't know what you mean

I guess there must be a thousand more


----------



## VenusEnvy

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Aquí van otras:
> 
> Gotta
> e.g. : I gotta go  -->  I've got to go
> 
> 'Em
> e.g. : Send all at once or spread 'em out --> Send all at once or spread them out
> 
> Lemme
> e.g. : Lemme tell you this --> Let me tell you this
> 
> Y'all
> e.g. : Damn y'all --> Damn ya' all --> Damn you all


Decho como un gringo verdadero.    


Coincido con todo lo que dijo Dex.


----------



## alc112

No se olviden de deffo
I deffo know that ----> I definitely know that
y Kudos ----> Congratulations


----------



## socrates

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Aquí van otras:
> 
> Gotta
> e.g. : I gotta go --> I've got to go
> 
> 'Em
> e.g. : Send all at once or spread 'em out --> Send all at once or spread them out
> 
> Lemme
> e.g. : Lemme tell you this --> Let me tell you this
> 
> Y'all
> e.g. : Damn y'all --> Damn ya' all --> Damn you all
> 
> Another one!!
> 
> Dunno
> e.g. : I dunno what you mean --> I don't know what you mean
> 
> I guess there must be a thousand more


 
Mmm....estas no las conocia!!!  es muy interesante...jajja 
puede ser que haya un "wanna" ??


----------



## dexterciyo

socrates said:
			
		

> Mmm....estas no las conocia!!!  es muy interesante...jajja
> puede ser que haya un "wanna" ??



Sure, there is a "wanna"  I forgot this one very used!

I wanna go to Madrid --> I want to go to Madrid


----------



## alc112

Tengo esta información de un e-mail que me mandaron:

*



Nope - no 
Yup - sí
Gimme - dame
Gotta - tener que, debe
Lotta - mucho
Watcha (= What are you doing?) - ¿Qué haces?
Gonna (=I am going to) - Voy a ¿(futuro)
Wanna (=I want) - querer
Iffy - incierto / dudoso
Bro / sis - hermano / hermana
Granny - abuela
Gramps - abuelos
Mom - madre
Dad - padre
Cuz - primo
I'm iffy about it - no estoy muy seguro
Whatchamacallit? - ¿Y eso qué es?
Whatshisname? - ¿Cómo se llama?
Whatshisface? - ¿Quién es ese?

Para acabar este e-mail, aquí tiene algunas abreviaturas "de verdad", que aparecen a menudo:
B.Y.O.B. (Bring your own beer / booze / bottle - traiga su propia cabeza (se utiliza si nos invitan a una fiesta)
R.S.V.P. (Call if you can't make it) - avisar si no se va a la fiesta
T.G.I.F. (Thank God it's Friday) - ¡Por fin es viernes!
		
Click to expand...

 *


----------



## BasedowLives

alc112 said:
			
		

> No se olviden de deffo
> I deffo know that ----> I definitely know that
> y Kudos ----> Congratulations



i can honestly say i've never heard "deffo"

now that i say it...it sounds really southern.  like something somebody from louisiana would say.

basically if there's an opportunity to slurr words together, you can do it and be understood.  english is like one of the laziest languages ever.


----------



## suzzzenn

Here's another one I say all the time: Waddya =what do you.. *or* what are you...! 

waddya gonna do? = What are you going to do? 
Waddya wanna do? = What do you want to do?


----------



## Mita

alc112 said:
			
		

> Para acabar este e-mail, aquí tiene algunas abreviaturas "de verdad", que aparecen a menudo:
> *B.Y.O.B.* (Bring your own beer / booze / bottle - traiga su propia cabeza (se utiliza si nos invitan a una fiesta) *¿No será trae(traigan) tu(sus) propia(s) cerveza(s)?*  *Cabeza...*


¡Por fin sé lo que significa el título de la canción de System of a Down! 
De las "abreviaturas", aparte de las ya dichas, se me ocurre kindda (¿o kinda? ) = kind of.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## alc112

Mita said:
			
		

> ¡Por fin sé lo que significa el título de la canción de System of a Down!
> De las "abreviaturas", aparte de las ya dichas, se me ocurre kindda (¿o kinda? ) = kind of.
> 
> ¡Saludillos!


 
Creo que es Kinda con una sola d nomás


----------



## Mita

alc112 said:
			
		

> Creo que es Kinda con una sola d nomás


Síp. Es con una "d". Ya busqué. 
También está:
'cause/ 'cuz = because
ya = you
da = the

¡Saludos!


----------



## socrates

jajaja, esto es mas grande de lo que imagine!...hay muchas abreviaciones

R.S.V.P. (Call if you can't make it) - la conocia...y por si alguno se esta preguntando por que esas siglas...son en frances...Rèpondez s'il vous plait (perdon si esta mal escrito!!!) 
y T.G.I.F. (Thank God it's Friday) - ¡Por fin es viernes! esa la conocia tambien!! jaja

Con estas palabras paso por una nativa, eh!? jaja ademas voy a entender mas aun! 

cuales mas!??? yo voy a seguir investigando...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Socrates: Hay más abreviaturas aquí. Se usan esas por la computadora. ¡Espero que te guste! También, hay unos más en esa enlace lo que puse en mi primer mensaje.

¡Suerte!


----------



## socrates

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Socrates: Hay más abreviaturas  Se usan esas por la computadora. ¡Espero que te guste! También, hay unos más en esa enlace lo que puse en mi primer mensaje.
> 
> ¡Suerte!


 
buenisimos! gracias Venus!...


----------



## Jad

socrates said:
			
		

> Si es asi, quisiera saber si son expresiones que se usan en Estados Unidos solamente o en Inglaterra tambien? y en otros lugares?


 
Hola, puedo leer espanol pero no lo puedo hablar bién, perdón  pero si, nosotros en Inglaterra los utilizamos tambien, parolas como wanna/gonna/gimme gotta/lotta... y en África del sur, Irlanda, Escocia... pero a veces diferentemente, en Irlanda/Escocia por ejemplo, en vez de "I dunno", dirían "Ah dunnae know"  
En cuanto a R.S.V.P. = Call if you can make it, no convengo  yo pienso que esto quiere decir la misma cosa como en Francés, Please reply 


Espero que me has entendido


----------



## PSIONMAN

One very common trait in BE is the loss of the 't' sound. I think it just used to be in the south east (cockney, estuary English), but now it seem to have affected most young people

Shu' i' =  shut it

shurrup = shut up


----------



## socrates

Jad said:
			
		

> Hola, puedo leer espanol pero no lo puedo hablar bién, perdón  pero si, nosotros en Inglaterra los utilizamos tambien, parolas como wanna/gonna/gimme gotta/lotta... y en África del sur, Irlanda, Escocia... pero a veces diferentemente, en Irlanda/Escocia por ejemplo, en vez de "I dunno", dirían "Ah dunnae know"
> En cuanto a R.S.V.P. = Call if you can make it, no convengo  yo pienso que esto quiere decir la misma cosa como en Francés, Please reply
> 
> 
> Espero que me has entendido  [/QUOT
> 
> Entendi muy bien!!...gracias!


----------



## Edwin

Mita said:
			
		

> Síp. Es con una "d".



Mita, o alguien,  ¿qué quiere decir *síp*?


----------



## alc112

Edwin said:
			
		

> Mita, o alguien, ¿qué quiere decir *síp*?


 
Significa *Sí*
Es como *yup= yes*


----------



## alc112

Mita said:
			
		

> Síp. Es con una "d". Ya busqué.
> También está:
> 'cause/ 'cuz = because
> ya = you
> da = the
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
No sé porq ué, pero me parece que *da* es igual a *that*
¿Puede alguien corroborar esto?


----------



## Jad

alc112 said:
			
		

> No sé porq ué, pero me parece que *da* es igual a *that*
> ¿Puede alguien corroborar esto?


 
Yes *da = the*. It's because people can't be bothered to make the "th" sound so it comes out as a "d", and the "a" in da rhymes with the "e" in the so they rhyme. Pero, *dat = that  (perdon, no hablo español)*


----------



## Lost_in_Time

There are many ways to say "yes":
yeah, yep, uh huh, sure, okay....and more I'm forgetting.

Some ways to say "yes", or express agreement, are less difinite, such as:
why not, if you say so, whatever....and still more I'm forgetting.


----------



## alc112

Jad said:
			
		

> Yes *da = the*. It's because people can't be bothered to make the "th" sound so it comes out as a "d", and the "a" in da rhymes with the "e" in the so they rhyme. Pero, *dat = that  (perdon, no hablo español)*


 
So "In da Club" is "In the Club" I always thought it was In that club (from the song In da club by 50 cent)


----------



## Edwin

socrates said:
			
		

> En cuanto a R.S.V.P. = Call if you can make it,



RSVP= call or write and tell us whether *you will come* or *will not come *


----------



## Jad

alc112 said:
			
		

> So "In da Club" is "In the Club" I always thought it was In that club (from the song In da club by 50 cent)


 
In the club, si 
But it's really bad to say "da" and "dat"    I think it's more an american thing or more precisely a "rapping" thing


----------



## alc112

Jad said:
			
		

> In the club, si
> But it's really bad to say "da" and "dat"   I think it's more an american thing or more precisely a "rapping" thing


 
Ok
But, you pronounce da y the in different ways? pr is the same?


----------



## Jad

alc112 said:
			
		

> Ok
> But, you pronounce da y the in different ways? pr is the same?


 
Perdon, no he entendido


----------



## alc112

Jad said:
			
		

> Perdon, no he entendido


 
How do you pronounce da?
da= the?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jad said:
			
		

> But it's really bad to say "da" and "dat"


I think this entire thread would qualify as "really bad" things to say, don't you? . . .


----------



## Jad

alc112 said:
			
		

> How do you pronounce da?
> da= the?


 
It's hard for me to explain it.... similar to how the French word "de" is pronounced, maybe in between that and how _you_ would pronounce da. It rhymes with "the" (when "the" isn't before a vowel)

the "t" in "dat" is probably always dropped and not pronounced. But that doesn't mean it sounds like "da"...  if you find out what a dropped "t" sounds like it will help because i don't think there's any way of describing it... god this is too complicated for something so wrong !


----------



## Lost_in_Time

"Da" would be pronounced in español as it would be in English. Say "comida" and leave off the first four letters. "Da" is the same as "the", however it is not a common slang term. It is found primarily in rap music and is also used by "wannabes" (want to bes) - people who think it is cool to be like they are rappers.


----------



## Lost_in_Time

As a follow-up to Venus' comment, none of these "words" are proper English. At best they are slang, and at worst (more likely) they are intentional laziness - done in an effort to be different or unique.


----------



## Jad

yes and if you look them up in the dictionary, they won't dignify you with a definition  they'll just refer you back to what it should be *Wanna (a) = want a (b) = want to → want*
Also, in some parts of england I think it's sometimes pronounced more "wonnoo"

oughta - ought to
shoulda - should have
coulda - could have
woulda - would have


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

socrates said:
			
		

> R.S.V.P. (Call if you can't make it) - la conocia...y por si alguno se esta preguntando por que esas siglas...son en frances...Rèpondez s'il vous plait (perdon si esta mal escrito!!!)


 
Está muy cerca, es "répondez s'il vous plaît"  y quiere decir "respondan por favor". Se abrevia RSVP, como dijeron, y se pone al final de las invitaciones, por ejemplo, para decirle a las personas que por favor confirmen si van a ir. 

Aunque he leído que es una forma muy sutil de decir al mismo tiempo: "*R*emember, *S*end *V*aluable *P*resent".

¡Saludos!


----------



## Lauri

Does "xxx" mean "kisses"? I saw it written in a St. Valentine's card and i am not sure of what it means. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## VenusEnvy

X = kiss
O = Hug

Often times, I write: XOXO (kiss, hug, kiss, hug)


----------



## BasedowLives

yeah, you'll see that or


xoxo


----------



## klaudia

Hola a todos!!!!!! Me gustaria saber si alguno de vosotros habeis escuchado alguna vez a SEAN PAUL.
Mi problema es que no entiendo alguna de sus letras.
Ejm:
_Gal don't say me crazy now, this Strangelove it a no Bridgette and Flava show.._
_Time fi a make baby now so stop gwaan like you a act shady yo_

En muchas de sus canciones utilaza _la palabra "gal" - _Alguno de vosotros sabe lo que quiere decir?????


----------



## Jazztronik

I've seen sometimes the word *because* abbreviated as *'cuz* and other times as *'cos*

I suppose it depends on the country, as these abbreviations would be pronounced slightly different, am I right?


----------



## Jazztronik

klaudia said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!!!!!! Me gustaria saber si alguno de vosotros habeis escuchado alguna vez a SEAN PAUL.
> Mi problema es que no entiendo alguna de sus letras.
> Ejm:
> _Gal don't say me crazy now, this Strangelove it a no Bridgette and Flava show.._
> _Time fi a make baby now so stop gwaan like you a act shady yo_
> 
> En muchas de sus canciones utilaza _la palabra "gal" - _Alguno de vosotros sabe lo que quiere decir?????


 
*gal* es lo contrario de *guy *, o sea, lo mismo pero aplicado a sexo femenino.


----------



## COLsass

Lost_in_Time said:
			
		

> As a follow-up to Venus' comment, none of these "words" are proper English. At best they are slang, and at worst (more likely) they are intentional laziness - done in an effort to be different or unique.


 
Intentional laziness, maybe?

Trying to be unique or different? Doubtful.

It's called expedience.  Speech gets expedited; it happens in every language.  Why else would Spanish speakers say "hablao" (instead of hablado), ello (instead of ellos) or the French "sheai pa" (for je ne sais pas). Such is language, don't be afraid of it.  

I bet you think that we shouldn't use contractions either when speaking then? Heaven forbid I even suggest that we _write_ with contractions.

Additions: 

Coulda=could have
Woulda=would have
Shoulda=should have
When put together: Coulda, woulda, shoulda is a response to:

PERSON 1: I should've gotten a hot dog.
PERSON 2: Coulda, woulda, shoulda 

EXPLANATION: You missed your chance, no point in regretting it now--You could've done it when you saw the hot dog.  You would've gotten it if it was right there, I'm sure--sarcastic. You should've done it--since it's now long since past.

The problem is that many English speakers think the "a" is a shortening of "of" and will write: I should of told you.


----------

